# Yuck- anal leakage?



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, our puppy, Gus is 7 months old. On about three separate occasions now, we have noticed a yucky, fishy-smelling clear liquid coming from his bottom. Once it happened when he was scared, and the other times seeimingly for no reason. I know this must be because his anal glands are full and probably need to be expressed. Has anyone else had this problem with their Vizslas, and if so, is there anything that helps? He doesn't seem to have any blockages because he doesn't seem to be in pain, or licking his butt or anything. I know this is common in little dogs, like pugs, but I have just never heard of it in a bigger dog! (Although a vizsla is the smallest dog I've had...)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I was told 2 or 3 dried prunes daily until the problem cleares up might help. 
There are a few other posts on this forum regarding expressing anal glands.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper used to leak a little when he was very young. His anal glands weren't impacted or infected--they'd just sort of express randomly. It was suggested to me it could be caused by an allergy.

How's Gus's poo? Jasper seems to have an allergy to chicken. I haven't officially checked it out with a full-on elimination diet, but his bowel movements are very inconsistent when he's fed food with chicken as the main ingredient, his anal glands sometimes randomly express, and he's been known to form little bald spots--that's enough for me to say no more chicken! Anyway, Jasper's anal gland issues went away when I changed out his food for a fish-based product. Even if Gus isn't allergic to his food, if he has lots of soft stools, then his anal glands might not be getting enough pressure to express naturally. You could try adding some pumpkin to his food, or even something like Metamucil. Any extra fiber would help, really.


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

We had been having some problems with loose stools, but found a food that seems to have cleared that up. The most recent evidence of "anal leakage" was yesterday, after we had a NYE party at our house. It is possible that he got lots of treats from our guests and had a little bit of a an upset tummy. We'll see if it gets better and try the dried prunes and/or pumpkin! Thanks.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My boy, Willie, had an anal gland infection not long ago. Here is a link to that thread:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3167.0.html

Your Gus might just be prone to that type of issue, but it can be managed with food choices. fiber supplements, etc. Willie's Vet said that if the poops are soft, try to make them harder, and if the poops are small and hard, try to make them bigger (with fiber). Sorry about all the poop discussion. 

From what I've read, Vizslas, when compared to the larger general canine population, tend to have more of these anal gland problems. "Ears and Rears" .....


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I second the fiber supplement... our V doesn't have this problem, but we have a female lab mix that does. We find that when we sprinkle just a little psyllium husk (fiber) powder on her food during each meal, it clears right up, but if we run out and don't do it for a week, it comes back.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

finch, I have a question... since I'm still working on this problem with Willie. When you sprinkle on the fiber powder (Metamucil), do you also add water? Or do you just sprinkle it on dry? Is it about one level teaspoon? Only once a day, or 1/2 teaspoon at each of two meals? Thanks!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

mswhippple - We sprinkle it on dry and she only needs just a little bit... She is 65lbs, she gets 1.5 cups of kibble each meal and we sprinkle on about 1/4 teaspoon each meal.

I will add that we have had her anal glands expressed by the vet in the past but we always find that they "refill" really quickly... within 2 weeks or so. Going to the vet to have it done that often was not realistic, so the fiber supplement has been the easiest and more affordable prevention.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, thanks so much, finch! That's just what I needed to know!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Happy new year to all.

Metamucil is wonderful product, it was recommended to us by our Vet as well. He preferred the non sweetened version. Though for human consumption the flavored one is more palatable.

Metamucil works by increasing stool volume. It does this because psyllium has the ability to absorb MANY MANY times it's weight in water and getting quite large.
If you take it too dry it can absorb water from the first thing it touches, your throat and stick like glue.

Always lots of liquid and well mixed (no lumps.)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for your input, too, datacan! I guess I better go with adding water, huh? The thing is, Willie isn't that much of a water drinker... just little sips throughout the day. But he's fine with it if it's on his food. 

jjohnson, I hope these comments have been helpful to you, too!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Surprisingly, metamucil dosage - for humans only contains about 3 grams of dietary fiber. The average banana has about the same and a baked sweet potato has even more fiber...

http://www.nationalfibercouncil.org/index.shtml 

I don't know how much fiber a dog needs to be health but I don't think we humans even get close to 10 grams. Something to think about.


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

Molly (16 month female) just started spinning around on the floor trying desperately to lick her butt...I'm guessing it is the anal problem but don't know for sure. She seems fine otherwise. She has never scooted nor have we detected evidence of leakage. I think we will try the fiber route and see what happens...unless anyone thinks it might be something different.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jack has this same problem. Actually it just happened, so i came here to post something for advice and I see I'm not alone.

My husband was laying on the couch with Jack and actually saw the leakage shot out of his butt!!! Unlike what I was reading from other postings, Jacks leakage was not clear but brown and did smell like fish. This has happen other times. From reading the other postings I guess how Jacks poop is can be a sign too? Sometimes when Jack poops liquid comes out too, is that ok? I did tell the vet the about this the first time it happened and he said that if it happens again to call back. I like the vet I go to but I want advice before because I know they will just want me to come in.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

My boys have that problem and after paying a lot of money to have the vet express them, I had the vet show me how to do it. Nasty job, but takes only about 2 minutes per dog.


----------

